# How do I clear up black mold on plaster walls?



## frustratedtnant (Aug 5, 2009)

I am renting a portion of a house recently there was damage to the roof and water made the walls wet. The kitchen is always very cool temperature wise but there is black mold on the walls. The roof has been repaired since but the mold continues to grow. The landlord wants to paint over the mold. He thinks that this will fix the problem. I have a small child in the house and want to get rid of this asap before he gets ill. 

I hope that someone can give me some insight.

God Bless!


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

If I had to live there with a small child, I would not wait for the landlord to act. Wipe the black stuff down with a 10% bleach soultion and get it dried. Without moisture, the mold will not thrive. If it is plaster, and is in good condition, it can be painted AFTER it has properly dried. It should be sealed with Zinzer or Kilz. It can then be painted. If it is drywall, rather than plaster, then it should be removed and replaced.


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

If I were in this situation, I would first call the health department, then I'd tell the landlord that I was going to have someone come in and do a toxic mold test, and the results would be stapled to my rent check, which is coming certified mail. I would also tell him if there are any health related issues that my family may be subjected to because of the mold, that he would be liable for it if he doesn't completely remediate the problem. And if he says "I want to paint it, not replace", I'd ask him for his insurer's name and policy number, because I want to check if they're ok with that liability. And if he told me "go scratch", I'd tell him you can either give it to me now, or I'll get it when the lawsuit starts, but either way your insurer is going to find out.

I wouldn't put up with that.


----------



## Meetre (Jul 22, 2009)

Aggie67 said:


> If I were in this situation, I would first call the health department, then I'd tell the landlord that I was going to have someone come in and do a toxic mold test, and the results would be stapled to my rent check, which is coming certified mail. I would also tell him if there are any health related issues that my family may be subjected to because of the mold, that he would be liable for it if he doesn't completely remediate the problem. And if he says "I want to paint it, not replace", I'd ask him for his insurer's name and policy number, because I want to check if they're ok with that liability. And if he told me "go scratch", I'd tell him you can either give it to me now, or I'll get it when the lawsuit starts, but either way your insurer is going to find out.
> 
> I wouldn't put up with that.


DO NOT TOUCH THE MOLD!!!! It will get airborne and spread everywhere! This is how it gets into your(and your child's) lungs and starts causing health problems. Get a pro to do it. If your landlord won't take care of it tomorrow, call the health department and the housing authority. This is not a matter to take lightly, you and your child can die from this depending on the type of mold growing. AGAIN, DO NOT TOUCH THE MOLD!!


----------



## hammertime09 (Aug 5, 2009)

Don't go near the mold. Especially because you have a child, contact a mold/restoration specialist immediately.


----------



## ACB123 (Aug 13, 2009)

They're right about touching mold. You would need some sort of containment barrier like the pros use if you're going to do it yourself. Also protective gear and a hepa vac. Better let the pros handle this and send the bill to the landlord (or deduct the expense from your rent check).


----------



## frustratedtnant (Aug 5, 2009)

*thank you*

Thank you soo much for all of your responses! I tried the mix of bleach and water in the spray bottle. The mold has dissappeared and not come back. The landlord is having some painter come over to seal it. 

If the mold does come back I will get to the next suggestion which was to get someone to test the mold. I mayy have to call the health department too. 

I appreciate all the helpful ideas. This site is wonderful!!


----------

